# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Peruuttaminen linjalla (Tampereen seutu)

## ultrix

YTV-alueesta en osaa sanoa, mutta Tampereella linjan 2 Rauhaniemen päättärillä on käytännössä peruutettava, mikäli mielii laituriin. Ympäri pääsee ilmankin, mutta sitten laituri jää metrien päähän ovesta.

----------


## JudgeT

> YTV-alueesta en osaa sanoa, mutta Tampereella linjan 2 Rauhaniemen päättärillä on käytännössä peruutettava, mikäli mielii laituriin. Ympäri pääsee ilmankin, mutta sitten laituri jää metrien päähän ovesta.


Ei välttämättä. Vaatii vain kohtuullisesti ennakkoa, tarkkuutta ja sopivan kuun asennon  :Wink:  

Tampereen seudusta puhuttaessa yksityisillä liikennöitsijöillä on maakunnassa useitakin peruuttelua vaativia "päätepysäkkejä" liittymissä, jotka sijaitsevat osoitteessa Metsä tai Pelto. Länsi-Linjojen 86 Komiin ja 85 Mutalaan ovat ainakin tällaisia. Silloin kun kt 65 oli nykyistä vähän vilkkaampi, tuntui varsin veikeältä pysähtyä näkemiltään varsin rajoitettuun mutkaan keskellä metsää, arpoa keppivaihde-B9M:n laatikosta pakki ja peruuttaa sivutielle. Onneksi ei tarvinnut tehdä usein.

(jos keskustelun tämä osa jatkuu, siirretäänkö isosta pajasta Tohloppiin?)
MODEDIT/kuukanko: siirretty

----------


## Rasbelin

YTV-aluetta koskevasta Peruuttaminen linjalla-viestiketjusta tuli mieleen haarauttaa tästä aiheesta oma keskustelunsa Tampereen seutuun liittyen, kun kerran jo JudgeT sivusi aihetta.




> Länsi-Linjojen 86 Komiin ja 85 Mutalaan ovat ainakin tällaisia.


Komiin ei enää ajeta (kaikki vuorot ovat väh. Viljakkalaan asti meneviä) ja Mutalassa on nykyään kääntöpaikka.

Varsinaisia linjalla tehtäviä peruutuksia on kyllä vähän. Itselleni tuli nyt heti mieleen vain:

- Asuntila (kääntöpaikka tosin taitaa olla tulossa)
- Viitapohja
- Terälahden koulu

Pääteasemia, joilla joutuu peruuttamaan (ajotyyli tosin vaikuttaa paljon):

- Aitoniemi (talviaikaan)
- Kämmenniemi
- Terälahti
- Kaanaa
- Murole
- Ponsa

Näiden lisäksi on varmasti muitakin, joten viisaammat kertokoon lisää. Pirkkalasta veikkaisin Äijälän tienhaaraa, mutta siitä on aikaa kun sielläpäin on tullut käytyä, niin en mene sanomaan mitään varmaa. Kangasalla Ruutanan suunnalla taitaa olla Suinulan asema ja/tai Perälän tienhaara.

----------


## Razer

Teiskossa tosiaan ei paljoa kääntöympyröihin ole taidettu sijoittaa  :Very Happy: 

Myös Äijälän tienhaara on nimensä mukaisesti niitä vailla ja muistelisin että jopa Kaivannon sairaalalla rakennuksen seinä tulee äkkiä vastaan. Edellisvierailullani kuski ainakin joutui peruuttamaan.

Tampereen sisällä tulee mieleen ainoastaan yksi kohde, nimittäin Lahdesjärvi. Suurin osa kuljettajista ajaa toki ABC:n kautta, mutta virallisestihan päätepysäkki sijaitsee risteyksessä parin sadan metrin päässä ja olen havainnut kuskien pysähtyvän milloin mihinkin. Toinen saattaisi olla Nurmen TB, kun en ole koskaan Y28:lla liikkunut... Kiitettävästi on päätteet Tampereella kuitenkin hoidettu.

----------


## JudgeT

> Komiin ei enää ajeta (kaikki vuorot ovat väh. Viljakkalaan asti meneviä) ja Mutalassa on nykyään kääntöpaikka.


Aha, mulla olikin viime vuosituhannen tietoa  :Biggrin:  Missäs Mutalan kääntöpaikka nyt sijaitsee? 85 käännettiin ennen teiden 2774 (ex-kt 65) ja 14253 liittymässä, mikä on tarkistettu Kansalaisen karttapaikasta. Ylöjärven omat kartat ovat nyt off-line.




> Varsinaisia linjalla tehtäviä peruutuksia on kyllä vähän. Itselleni tuli nyt heti mieleen vain:
> - Asuntila (kääntöpaikka tosin taitaa olla tulossa)


Onkohan päätettä siirretty, koska en muista tuolla peruuttaneeni? Toinen vaihtoehto on, ettei silloisella omakotitalojen rakennustyömaa-alueella ollut juuri mitään liikettä eli väistettävää, muttei myöskään matkustajia  :Icon Frown:

----------


## JudgeT

> Tampereen sisällä tulee mieleen ainoastaan yksi kohde, nimittäin Lahdesjärvi. [...] Toinen saattaisi olla Nurmen TB, kun en ole koskaan Y28:lla liikkunut... Kiitettävästi on päätteet Tampereella kuitenkin hoidettu.


Päätealueet ovatkin kuntien vastuulla, joten kiitos meni oikeaan paikkaan  :Wink:  Mielestäni Nurmi TB on läpiajettava, ellei liikennemerkki tätä kiellä. Itse en kyllä siitä ajanut, joten satavarma en ole.  

Jos vähän laajennetaan aihetta Helsingin-ketjun tyylisesti haastaviin ja erityisen haastaviin "keula jalkakäytävälle" -päätepysäkkeihin, saadaan TKL:n osalta tällainen lista:
1 / Kalkku: teliauto ei taitu suoraksi, ellei jaksa tähdätä; ulkokaarteessa väijyy puu ja vessakoppi eli keulaa ei sinne saa, jos ennakkoa ei ollut tarpeeksi2 / Rauhaniemi: tämähän on jo tuttu. Vaikea parantaakin, kun vieressä on rotko.3 / Petsamo: varsin helposti pääsee peruuttamaan sekä päätteelle saavuttaessa että sieltä lähdettäessä, koska kadut ovat kapeita7, 27 / Ruotula-Irjala: jos 27 tulee paikalle ensin, 7:n pitää olla tarkkana. Mites Atala 18/19:n suhteen?18, 26 / Haukiluoma: yllättäen myös tämä vaatii jonkinlaista tarkkuutta, jos haluaa koko auton suoraksi rotvallin viereen.25 / Rahola: Korvenkadun päähän ei mahdu kunnon silmukkaa, joten pitää koukata reilusti jalkakäytävän kautta tai auto jää kauas rotvallista
Historia-osastossa ex-11:n pääte Pohtolassa oli lyhyelläkin autolla varsin haastava, saati sitten hiljaisen ajan teliautolla. Pohtolassa käyminenhän sitten loppui, kun Pohtolankadulle tehtiin näppärä keskisaareke, joka esti kääntymisen Vähäniemenkadulta. Myös 22:n nykyinen pääte Annalassa vaati hetken aikaa peruuttelua, kun aluetta rakennettiin eikä Maustekadulla ollut vielä silmukkaa.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Missäs Mutalan kääntöpaikka nyt sijaitsee?


Sorasta tehty kääntöpaikka (ei varsinainen päätepysäkki, vaan se on siinä tienposkessa) on tuossa Yli-Huhkaantien risteyksen kohdalla: http://tinyurl.com/2zhgc7 (Eniro)




> Onkohan päätettä siirretty, koska en muista tuolla peruuttaneeni?


Onhan Asuntila kasvanut, joten tilanne on hyvinkin saattanut muuttua. En osaa nyt sanoa missä kohtaa tehtiin kieppi liikenteen alkuvaiheissa. Nimikkopysäkki on ainakin nyt Suolaniityntiellä ja kulmaperuutus on Metsäpirtintielle, jotta pääsisi siihen viimeiselle pysäkille.

----------


## killerpop

Kääntöpaikkalistaan, jossa tarvii peruuttaa, voisi tarkastaa myös seuraavat:
- Perälä th (Kangasala)
- Lennosto (Pirkkala)
- Purso (Nokia) (en ole koskaan käynyt, mutta hieman arvailua)
- Tervasuo (Nokia) (-"-)

Yhden kuitenkin pystyn varmuudella sanomaan ja se on Suumaantie Nokialla. On muun muassa tämän vuoron aloituspiste, muut Salmin kautta ajettavat vuorot käyttävät sitä ihan tavallisena pysäkkinä.

----------


## JudgeT

> Sorasta tehty kääntöpaikka (ei varsinainen päätepysäkki, vaan se on siinä tienposkessa) on tuossa Yli-Huhkaantien risteyksen kohdalla: http://tinyurl.com/2zhgc7 (Eniro)


Jaa, se käy nyt vähän kauempana. Tuon kartan mukaan aiempi pääte oli Kuruntien ja Pohjantien liittymässä. 

OT: Kuruntiellekin on näemmä tehty "valkeakosket" (vrt. mt130:n Valkeakosken shikaani) eli vanhaa tietä ajaminen vaatii pientä vaivannäköä. Mutalasta ei näemmä vanhaa tietä pitkin enää kauas pääsekään.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kääntöpaikkalistaan, jossa tarvii peruuttaa, voisi tarkastaa myös seuraavat:
> - Perälä th (Kangasala)
> - Lennosto (Pirkkala)
> - Purso (Nokia) (en ole koskaan käynyt, mutta hieman arvailua)
> - Tervasuo (Nokia) (-"-)


No Perälän th:ssa on kääntölenkki, ahtaanlainen mutta kuitenkin ei tarvitse peruuttaa, eikä oikein talvella voikkaan, jos haluaa vielä lähteä eteenpäin.. Tervasuolla myöskin siedettävä lenkki.

----------


## ultrix

> Pohtolassa käyminenhän sitten loppui, kun Pohtolankadulle tehtiin näppärä keskisaareke, joka esti kääntymisen Vähäniemenkadulta. Myös 22:n nykyinen pääte Annalassa vaati hetken aikaa peruuttelua, kun aluetta rakennettiin eikä Maustekadulla ollut vielä silmukkaa.


Käsittääkseni kyllä Pohtolassa käydään edelleen, Y16:n reitti on seuraava: Keskustorilta 16:n reittiä Lentävänniemeen (poikkeus: Lielahden kauppakeskusksen läpi ajetaan Enqvistinkatua pitkin), Lentävänniemestä kaupunkiin ajetaan Lielahdenkatua, josta käännytään Pohtolankadulle, Pohtolassa ympäri ja vanhaa 11:n reittiä Lielahden kauppakeskukselle, josta jälleen Enqvistinkadulle ja 16:n reittiä pitkin takaisin Keskustorille.

Ks. http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/5mj8...ta2007_hal.pdf

----------


## JudgeT

> Käsittääkseni kyllä Pohtolassa käydään edelleen, Y16:n reitti on seuraava: <snap>


Niinpä näkyy. Koskas tuollainen lenkki on palautettu? Vähäniemenkatu ajetaan näemmä vain yhteen suuntaan.

Kartan nuolikuvio on muuten Y16:n kohdalla harvinaisen selkeä  :Biggrin:

----------

